# X on FreeBSD 8.1



## Desreguard (May 28, 2011)

Are there any differences in configuring and starting X on 8.1 then 7.4? I followed the FreeBSD handbook on istalling it but still cant get X to start. It keep saying that the startx command isn't found. I added:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

but still can't get the X to run. Am I just overlooking something or did I forget to do something?


----------



## UNIXgod (May 28, 2011)

Did you install xorg from the ports?


----------



## jrm@ (May 28, 2011)

Is /usr/local/bin/ in your $PATH? Does /usr/local/bin/startx work?


----------



## wblock@ (May 28, 2011)

See The Interrupted Unix FAQ, #3.


----------



## Desreguard (May 28, 2011)

Ok, the /usr/local/bin/startx worked but I just get a blank screen; haven't configured anything yet, so I guess that is a start. But why did the */usr/local/bin/startx* work but not the *startx* alone? My $PATH was pointed to it.


----------



## wblock@ (May 28, 2011)

In addition to post #4, see
`% man csh | less -p rehash`


----------

